# Female acting like Male



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So I wanted to post this thread purely for my own curiousity.....( hopefully this is in the right section I wasnt sure where it fits in)

Aero my Female lately has started acting like a boy, she will attempt to mount my male bird and when he wont let her on she will rub her vent around like a boy.... she mates with objects like a female and has presented herself like a female as well ( tail up, head low, chirpy). I find the behaviour very confusing lol but also interesting.

I just wanted to see if anyone has or had a female that acted like a male with a male present, I understand same sex mating can occur but Cupid is definately a boy and Aero is definately a girl, I feel like she should know that thats not how shes supposed to mate lol, so out of curiousity I just wanted to see if anyone has had this happen and wanted to share? 

Videos, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81da9S7n4qw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KG4nWHGaa4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fEPXnLzz9Y ( really short)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It hasn't happened at my house, but I've heard of frustrated females climbing on top of the male, apparently because she got tired of waiting for him to climb on her.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

In the past I have had this happen...and as last resort the hen would whistle just like a male just to get the attention of the male. She is trying every tiel trick she can come up with to get him insterested...poor baby


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Poor Aero she really want's Cupid to love her


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Ahh so it is likely a case of frustration, I can see that as being the cause! I think Cupid better hurry and figure out what Aero wants because hes getting downright harassed now lol I think he did figure it out today as he tried to get on her but then they fell off the shelf they were standing on. Oh its interesting at my house I find cockatiels just so interesting, even just the small things, I love watching them interact and trying to interpret different behaviours.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have had 2 male budgies matting and also 2 female budgies. It can be very funny watching a inexperienced pair trying to mate. lol.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is Cupids failed attempt at reclaiming his manhood, http://youtu.be/tCCQS_KHukc, Aero can dish it but she cant take it!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha how cute


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL....Cupid really, really has to work on his technique....LOL. And the way she is squealing you might want to nip the sharp tips off his toenails.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha ya he has ended up backwards a couple times using that move

Thanks for the tip I just cut both their nails after reading your post, I had been a bit paranoid about cutting them too short but I just cut the tips off, there was no bleeding I gave them some nutriberries afterwards so hopefully they are not too mad at me, noone in my family would help me I had to hold them down and cut their nails by myself.


----------

